

Tell HN: Comcast says they slow service for late payers - jhspaybar

Apparently my autopay wasn&#x27;t working, I got a bill in the mail, and when I called in the customer service agent told me Comcast was deliberately slowing my access because I was late. I looked through their agreement and nothing jumped out at me that seemed to authorize this, but I&#x27;m not a lawyer either.  Is this just a line to get me to pay, or is this actually happening?
======
rbritton
Comcast's autopay is garbage. About a year ago their interface gave every
indication that I had it set up. It wasn't, and I didn't pay close enough
attention to my credit card statement to notice it wasn't on there. I can't
speak to them slowing down access though -- I didn't notice and didn't check.

